# Water Proof and Food Safe?



## DMANTHEROCK (Jul 31, 2014)

I was thinking about makin a cup. I do t know what finish to use that will be water proof, and food safe. I accidentally ordered a piece of carlo walnut that was 3x3x6 instead of 2x2x6. It was going to be a duck call, but then I gpt the idea to make a cup. Kts the perfect size, just need to kknow how to seal it. I'm assuming butcher block oil wouldn't work all on its own???


----------



## kovalcik (Jul 31, 2014)

The type of finish depends on a couple of things depending on how you plan to use the piece and how you define food safe. One common thought is that all modern finishes are food safe once cured. In this case you could go with a spar urethane or epoxy finish that would seal the wood and need very little upkeep.

At the other end of the upkeep and durability scale, but indisputably food safe you could use a mineral oil/wax finish (google wood butter). Apply a good coat and repeat daily for about a week then once a week for about a month to season the piece. Then reapply after every few uses. Seems like a lot of work, but it only takes a minute to wipe it on and buff out with a rag. It will work fine for standard use, just do not let the liquids stand in the cup for too long. I use this for the bowls I sell because there is no argument as far as whether it is safe or not.  Well almost no argument.  Someone once complained he did not want to have food grade MINERAL oil in their food.  I guess you could use Walnut oil (possible allergan) or raw linseed oil as a substitute.

A third choice are the salad bowl finishes where companies paid to actually do the testing to certify food safe. These are oil or oil and varnish finishes. If you look at the ingredients on the MSDS, they contain the same stuff as similar products not certified food safe. They are in the middle as far as upkeep and durability.

So the choice is yours.


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 31, 2014)

I have heard that we need to be careful of using nut oils because of allergies that some folks have.  If you do use a nut oil and give the item away, I suppose it would be prudent to notify the receiver.
gordon


----------



## DMANTHEROCK (Aug 11, 2014)

Well I was wanting to make myself a cup, and I do not have nut allergies.


----------



## KenV (Aug 11, 2014)

Durability depends on the conditions and frequency of use.

Hot beverages are different than cold, and every day coffee is different tnan an occasional cup of wine.

Dishwasher never!

Most durable ( outside of a stainless steel liner) will be stabilized wood and a marine epoxy coating.  Marine epoxy can be turned by the way.

You can scale down as needed.


----------



## monophoto (Aug 11, 2014)

Steve Ogle posted a YouTube the other day in which he made a beer tankard - that he finished with melted canning wax (paraffin).


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 11, 2014)

For centuries, wood has been used for cups...eating wear, whatever. A finish was never used in the 17th century and no illnesses were every reported. Does that mean that you should try it?....heck no!! Well...maybe. This is the one time that Mylands may be useful for a usable finish on the interior. 
Every study done in the last 20 years shows that every finish...Every Finish!!!!....once cured is food safe. Pick one and try it out.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 11, 2014)

Instead of posting my views on food safe finishes again, waterproof do not want to go into somebody already raised that issue. So recommend looking at a travel mug kit vice making a cup completely of wood. 

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Stainless Steel Inserts

Artisan Travel Mug Kit | Projects | Craft Supplies USA mug kit

This would solve all problems concerning waterproof & food safe.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 12, 2014)

If do not like those mug kits maybe a stemware kit.  

Artisan Premium Stemware Kit | Projects | Craft Supplies USA stemware


----------

